# Batumi, Georgia



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Batumi is rising, there are few skyscrapers and highrises U/C


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

second half of the city, and second skyline rising


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Wonderful city ^^ :cheers:


----------



## archilovers (Jul 9, 2014)

nostalgy said:


> Wonderful city ^^ :cheers:


yes really perspective one


----------



## archilovers (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Batumi at night


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Batumi


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

night skyline


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

Batumi


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Batumi*










skyscrapers and highrises in Batumi

1.Batumi technical university 200m completed
2.Porta Batumi tower 240m U/C
3.Babillon tower 171m U/C
4.orbi residence 100m+ completed
5.alphabetic tower 130m
6.sea towers 100m+ completed
7.cubic tower 130m App
8.Trump tower 220m App
9.Yalcin star residences 100m+ T/O
10.radisson blu Batumi 80m+


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)

*Batumi*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos of Batumi but i dont see any credits - sources on these photos. Please edit your photos/posts now.


----------



## justproject (Jun 1, 2013)




----------

